# Richtiger Anhieb!!



## Squad_13 (10. August 2010)

Hallo
Ich fahre in einem Monat an den Ledrosee/ Italien

Nehme 2 ruten mit

eine Spinnrute (Sbirolino Schwimmend 15g,dreierwirbel,1mvorfach, effzett blinker)

und eine Posenrute (Pose,Karabinerwirbel,Vorfach,Haken mit Mais oder Maden)


jetzt hab ich vor die Spinnrute aktiv zu benutzen und die Posenrute neben mir abzulegen.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Soll ich bei der Posenrute den Bügel aufmachen oder die Bremse aufmachen, damit bei einem Biss nicht die rute wegfliegt?!


Wie soll ich dann den Anhieb setzen?

Bremse schnell zudrehen und dann anhieb setzen?

oder

Bügel schließen, warten bis schnur straff ist und dann anhieb setzen?


Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar :vik:


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ich hab jezt nur noch Freilaufrollen aber ich hab früher die Bremse aufgemacht weil auf der Schnur immer eine Spannug bleibt und man hört wenn der Fisch abzieht .


----------



## paul hucho (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Bremse: Drillbereit
Bügel: Zu
Bisserkennung: Pose
Anhieb: Wenn die Pose ca.3 sek weg ist ( ganz weg, kein zuppeln) kommt selbstverständlich auf den Köder an. ^^Wäre für Maden, gebündelten Wurm oder Mehlwürmer zutreffent.

Den Spirolino würde ich auch weglassen, und mit ner Spinnrute fischen.
Ersatz Ruten (Rollen) solltest du aber auch mitnehmen.


#h


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

beim posenangeln sollte der drill auf die schnur, bzw das vorfach und den haken abgestimmt sein, rollenbügel zu. wenn die pose untergeht anschlagen. wieso willste hören das der fisch abzieht? um den biss zu erkennen haste doch die pose?

@squad warum bei nem effzett blinker noch ein sbirolino? die dinger sind doch schwer genug zum werfen!?
auf was willste denn fischen, das du ein 1m vorfach brauchst?


----------



## paul hucho (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> auf was willste denn fischen, das du ein 1m vorfach brauchst?




Mit Spiro.
Aber da ist mir persönlich 1m zu kurz.


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

deshalb muß das vorfach aber nicht zwangsweise 1m oder mehr haben. man kann das sbiro auch auf der hauptschur haben und dann 20-30cm vorfach (stahl,...)


----------



## paul hucho (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

^^Hätte ich kein vertrauen drin. 

Und jetzt mal im Ernst. Für mich gehört der Spiro annen Forellenteich wo man nicht mit vernümpftigen Kunstködern angeln darf.


----------



## Squad_13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

naja das 1m vorfach daher, weil der sbiro ne gewisse scheuchwirkung hat.

Naja eig benutz ich die sachen zum ersten mal^^. Aber denk das das 6g gewicht des blinkers zu wenig sind um den richtig rauswerfen zu können. 



> Und jetzt mal im Ernst. Für mich gehört der Spiro annen Forellenteich wo man nicht mit vernümpftigen Kunstködern angeln darf.



Warum das denn?



> wieso willste hören das der fisch abzieht? um den biss zu erkennen haste doch die pose?



Weil ich gleichzeitig noch mit der Spinnrute fische und daher nicht auf die pose schauen kann.


----------



## stroffel (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Weil ich gleichzeitig noch mit der Spinnrute fische und daher nicht auf die pose schauen kann.



Dann angel doch auf Grund, Wenn Du keine kapazität hast um die pose als Bissanzeiger wahr zu nehmen dann macht Sie auch wenig sinn.
Die Bremse würde ich auch "Drillbereit" einstellen und beim biss NICHT ZUDREHEN!!! das braucht relativ viel Zeit und wenn Du einen größeren Fisch gehakt hast musst Du direkt nach dem anschlag die bremse wieder Drillbereit aufdrehen. Viel einfacher ist es beim anhieb die Spule kurz mit einer Hand fest zu halten, dann anschlagen, die hand wieder weg nehmen und dann kanns gleich los gehen mit drillen.


----------



## Squad_13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



> Dann angel doch auf Grund, Wenn Du keine kapazität hast um die pose als Bissanzeiger wahr zu nehmen dann macht Sie auch wenig sinn.



Habe leider keine Ahnung wie das geht. Mache erst dieses Jahr meinen Schein (siehe signatur^^)
Könntest du mir eine gute Montage dafür sagen? Wie lasse ich den Köder schwimmen? Normaler Styropor?

Würde aber trotzdem gerne beim Posenangeln bleiben, da ich mich damit besser auskenne wie mit dem Grundangeln, auch wenn die Pose sogut wie 0 bringt.


Aber wenn doch Bremse und Bügel zu ist dann fliegt doch die Angel weg, wenn n fisch damit abzieht, weil ich ja ne gewisse Zeit brauch um die Spinnrute wieder einzurollen und zur Posenrute zu wechseln.


----------



## stroffel (10. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Grundmontagen gibt es haufenweise. Prinzipiell gibt es Festblei- und Durchlauf montagen. Bei den ersteren ist das Blei unbeweglich bei zweiteren kann die Schnur frei durch das blei laufen, so dass der Fisch beim abziehen keinen wiederstand spürt. Am einfachsten ziehst Du ein Blei auf die hauptschnur auf, bei der durchlaufmontage dann noch eine Gummiperle als knotenschutz dann evtl. einen karabiener und dann das vorfach.

Prinzipiell ist es schon möglich, dass Dir ein fisch die rute vom halter zieht wenn er flüchtet. Das schaffen aber nur größere Fische. Wenn Du gezielt auf größere Fische angeln gehst solltest Du dann eine freilaufrolle zulegen, die hat einen zusätzlichen "Schlater", wenn man den freilauf einschaltet kann der fisch frei schnur abziehen (ist quasie wie eine offene Bremse) oder Du fischst mit schnurclip und offenem Rollenbügel ( Der Schnurclip verhindert, dass die schnur bei offenem rollenbügel von der Rolle springt oder bei einer windböhe von der rolle geblasen wird) und einem elektronischen Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



stroffel schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es schon möglich, dass Dir ein fisch die rute vom halter zieht wenn er flüchtet. Das schaffen aber nur größere Fische.


Das hängt sehr davon ab, wie gut die Rute im Halter sitzt. Ich habe schon beim Vereinsfischen eine Portionsforelle eine Rute durch den See ziehen sehen (Nein, nicht meine!).
Ich würde den Rollenbügel öffnen und auf keinen Fall die Bremse locker drehen. Eventuell kannst Du einen kleinen Schnurclip anbringen wie stroffel vorgeschlagen hat (zur Not Gummiband um die Rute machen und eine kleine Schnurschlaufe drunterstecken, die der Fisch rausziehen kann, der Wind aber nicht).

Ein 6gr-Blinker lässt sich mit der passenden Rute schon vernünftig werfen. Welches Gerät hast Du eigentlich und welche Fische willst Du fangen? Mit einer leichten Rute sollte das Werfen klappen, mit einer schwereren würde ich größere Blinker nehmen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ich hab vor mir so eine Aalglocke zu kaufen.... kann man die auch wie einen schnurclip benutzen?



> Welches Gerät hast Du eigentlich und welche Fische willst Du fangen?



Ich hab eine 2,7m lange tele rute mit 15-40gr Wurfgewicht.

Fische sind dort Seeforelle,Barsch,karpfen,Schleie,Aal,Hecht und Maräne



> Am einfachsten ziehst Du ein Blei auf die hauptschnur auf, bei der durchlaufmontage dann noch eine Gummiperle als knotenschutz dann evtl. einen karabiener und dann das vorfach.



Das Blei ist nur von einer seite fixiert oder? es kann also bis maximal vorfach und minimal bis zu meiner rutenspitze "gleiten"?

Wie schaff ich es dann damit der Köder aufschwimmt und nicht wie das Blei am boden liegt?

Und so eine Freilaufrolle hab ich . Ich kann einen Schalter drehen, so dass ich einmal in beide richtungen und einmal nur in eine richtung Kurbeln kann, und wenn ich dann an der schnur ziehe (oder dann der fisch) kurbelt die Rolle von "geisterhand" sprich die kurbel dreht sich eigenhänding


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Hi,
eine Aalglocke nimmst Du ja eigentlich nur zum Grundangeln. Im Grunde kannst Du sie ja nicht gebrauchen, wenn Du mit Pose angelst. Als Schnurclip nur sehr schlecht geeignet, man kann die Schnur nicht "vorsichtig" oder "ein bisschen" einklemmen. Es gibt da Bastelmöglichkeiten (Gummiband, Kabelbinder) die eher zu empfehlen sind. Wieso willst Du eigentlich den Köder nicht am Boden liegen haben? Je nach Fischart ist das durchaus zu empfehlen (Karpfen, Aal). Deswegen angelt man ja auf Grund. 

Und was Du mit "Freilauf" meinst ist die Rücklaufsperre. Freilauf ist was anderes. Wenn eine Rolle Freilauf hat, ist das wie eine zweite Bremse, die Du separat einstellen kannst. Wenn der Freilauf eingeschaltet ist, dreht sich nur die Spule, nicht das Getriebe samt Kurbel. Den Widerstand kannst Du einstellen, um bei Strömung gerade so keine Schnur abzugeben. Wenn dann ein Fisch abzieht merkt er fast nix, sobald du den Freilauf ausschaltest oder an der Kurbel drehst, springt die Rolle in den "normalen" Modus um und Du kannst anschlagen und drillen. Schau Dir so eine Rolle mal im Angelladen an (die haben meistens einen Hebel am Heck für den Freilauf), dann weißt Du, was ich meine. (Das Rückwärtskurbeln ist übrigens eine ganz tolle Methode für fürchterliche Perücken, sei da mal vorsichtig!)

Die Fischarten dort sind sehr unterschiedlich. Du solltest ein bißchen eingrenzen, welche Du am liebsten fangen willst. Mit Deiner Rute und einem 6g-Blinker geht es wohl eher auf Barsche. Für Hecht und Seeforelle müsstst Du zumindest größere Köder nehmen, die Rute ist eher "Untergrenze", je nach Rolle und Schnur. Für Karpfen und Aale darf es auch etwas kräftiger sein, auf Schleien eher fein. Mais und Made deuten aber eher auf Karpfen als auf Aal hin.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Also ich will auf Forelle,Schleie und Karpfen angeln. Könnt ihr mir mal so eine Bastelanleitung zeigen weil ich hab keine Ahnung was ihr mit dem Schnurclip meint.          Wenn der Köder  grund liegt  dann bleibt er doch im
Boden stecken?! Normal ist doch beim Grundangeln der Köder knapp überm Boden oder?


----------



## sonstwer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Hallo!

Aus diesem Grund wird dir bei der zur Prüfung gehörenden Schulung beigebracht, daß man beim Spinnfischen keine weitere Rute auslegen darf. Wenn die Gesetze in Italien das aber erlauben, hast du schonmal daran gedacht, deine Posenrute irgendwo zu befestigen?
Bis du deinen Spinner eingeholt hast, könnte es gut sein, daß deine Pose schon wieder ruhig und friedlich an der Oberfläche dümpelt; natürlich ohne köder dran.
Spinnfischen und Posenangeln gleichzeitig vertragen sich eben nicht wirklich. Wer Fische fangen will braucht ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit für sein Gerät. Entweder zwei Posen im Auge behalten, oder den Köder aktiv führen. So ziemlich jeder dürfte mit beidem überfordert sein. 
Das beeinträchtigt in jedem Fall den Fangerfolg. 

Gruß
frank


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ok dann werd ich wohl dann 2 Posenruten auslegen und dann auf spinner wechseln und die eine
Posenrute meinem
Freund überlassen


----------



## Bassattack (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Hallo Squad vieleicht währe ein Tirolerholz geignet,und dann noch am besten ein kleine schaumstoffkugel unten am vorfach somit schwebt dein Köder über grund und bringt natürlich den vielversprechenden erfolg.

Gruss Mario


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Was ist denn bitte ein Tirolerholz??


----------



## Bassattack (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ein tirolerholz bekommst du in jeden Angelgeschäft kostet um die 90cent ,es handelt sich um ein schlauch-blei,unten ist das blei im schlauch und oben die schnurfürungs-öffnung durch diesen schlauch und der gesamelten luft im inneren des schlauches ,stellt sich das blei auf ,aber ist schlecht zu erklären warte mal ich such mal ein link mit Foto.


http://anglers-basteleck.de/IMAGES/TIROL2.GIF

http://www.angelnpreiswert.de/images/tirolerholz.jpg


Am besten,auf die schnur erst ein tirolerholz (10-15-20gr)dann mach ich immer eine perle dann ein gummischlauch von (8 cm) PS: kannste auch ein Kabelstück nemen ,davor den leitdraht rausziehen und fertig.und nochmal eine perle ,wirbel und vorfach,der schlauch schützt somit vor verdrehungen ,mit den Vorfach unter wasser .
Am besten dann noch eine stiropor oder Schaumstoff kugel in der mitte vom Vorfach somit schwebt dein Köder über den Grund und versinkt nicht im Schlamm.


Als Bissanzeiger kannst du wenn du die Rute ausgelegt hast ,ein überraschungsei mit ein stück draht oben als hängevorichtung und drinnnen eine kleine Glocke und du wirst sehen sobald ein biss ist hörst du ihn.


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Und was bewirkt das Tirolerholz dann??

Kann man Grundangeln und Spinnangeln kombinieren?


----------



## Bassattack (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Squad schau mal auf meiner ersten beitrag habe ihn noch an info vergrössert ,ich hoffe damit kann ich dir Helfen.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Verstehe nicht ganz was der Schlauch bewirken soll??

Und das Ü-Ei an die Rutenspitze hängen?


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund wird dir bei der zur Prüfung gehörenden Schulung beigebracht, daß man beim Spinnfischen keine weitere Rute auslegen darf.


Hi,
auch wenn ich Dir recht gebe, dass man den ein oder anderen Biss übersehen kann, wäre es mir neu, dass es verboten wäre. Da gibt es vielleicht verschiedene Regelungen, je nachdem, wo man fischt. Mir ist aber auf meinen Angelscheinen (Rhein in Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen) kein entsprechender Text aufgefallen. Hast Du das irgendwie schriftlich? Sorry, aber bei solchen Themen spuken so viel Gerüchte, Meinungen und "Ausbilder-meines-Kumpels-sein-Schwager"-Aussagen im Board, dass ich da skeptisch bin. Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen.

@Squad_13: Das Tiroler Hölzl (im Original aus Holz, später Plastikschlauch) soll davor schützen, dass die Schnur im Bodenschlamm hängen bleibt. Das Gewicht am Ende liegt auf dem Boden, der Holzkörper oder luftgefüllte Gummischlauch steht wegen des Auftriebs senkrecht hoch und die Schnur bleibt über dem Boden. Den Schlauch danach will er dran machen, damit sich beim Auswerfen weniger Verwicklungen ergeben. Alternativ kann man auch ein Anti-Tangle-boom (von to tangle = verwickeln) auf die Schnur fädeln und das Blei (oder Hölzl) da einhängen. Dadurch kann sich die Schnur nicht um die Öse des Gewichtes wickeln und bleibt frei.

Du kannst Deinen Köder auch auf den Grund legen, wenn es nicht total morastig ist, bleibt er auf der Bodenoberfläche liegen (da, wo die Karpfen auch fressen). Es ist nicht so, dass man beim Grundangeln immer über dem Grund fischt, meistens eher auf dem Grund.

Das mit dem Ü-Ei ist so gedacht, dass Du zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einen Schnurbogen lässt und dort das Ei einhängst. Beißt ein Fisch, zuppelt er an der Schnur, das Ei wackelt und es klingelt. Im Gegensatz zur Aalglocke an der Spitze spürt der Fisch aber weniger Widerstand.

Für den Schnurclip finde ich keine Anleitung. Es geht nur darum, dass die Schnur bei offenem Rollenbügel nicht vom Wind abgezogen wird. Am einfachsten ist es, ein Gummiband um die Rute zu machen und von der Spitze aus eine kleine Schnurschlaufe so drunter zu klemmen, dass man sie leicht wieder rausziehen kann. Alternativ hatte ich das mit dem Kabelbinder mal gelesen: Kabelbinder zwischen Rolle und Leitring um die Rute machen, dabei das Ende abknipsen und in Richtung Rutenspitze zeigend mit einklemmen. Da kann man dann die Schnur so einklemmen, dass sie bei leichtem Zug freigegeben wird und der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann. Klar formuliert? Bild hab ich leider nicht.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Also mach ich mir 2 ruten.          Eine Grundmontage (Hauptschnur, Tiroler Hölzl 30g, Kabelisolierung,Perle,Wirbel, Vorfach, Styropor oder Schaumstoff, Haken).       Und eine Posenrute (Hauptschnur, Pose, Blei , Perle , Wirbel , Vorfach).      Bei bedarf mach ich dann noch ne Spinnrute mit Blinker ubd Sbiro.    Ist das alles so ok?


----------



## Bassattack (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Hir hab ich mal eine kurze Anleitung /überaschungsei bau anleitung/Tirolerholz Anleitung

Gruss Mario


----------



## Squad_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Danke jetzt is alles Klar  
Danke an alle!!! :l


----------



## Squad_13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Eine frage hätte ich dann doch noch... Wenn der tiroler freilaufend ist und vor dem haken ein schwimmkörper (Styrpor) befestigt ist, steigt dann der Köder nicht an die wasseroberfläche? Oder ist der auftrieb der Styroporkugel zu gering um den haken samt köder hochzutreiben? Wie gros muss denn in etwa die kugel sein? Und benutzt
Man ganz einfachen styropor wie bei den verpackungen??


----------



## Michael_05er (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Es gibt im Agelladen Styropor- oder Kork-Kügelchen verschiedener Größen. Verpackungsstyropor bröselt nur auseinander, das würde ich nicht nehmen. Die Größe schwankt je nach Gewässer und Köder. Wenn ein toter Köfi auftreiben soll brauchst Du etwas mehr als bei zwei Maiskörnern. Ich würde eine Größe zwischen Erbse und Kirsche wählen.

Der Köder steigt nicht an die Wasseroberfläche. Das Styropor muss ja das Gewicht der Schnur tragen, und je höher er steigt, desto mehr Schnur zieht nach unten. Bei so kleinen Kugeln reicht oft schon das Gewicht des Wirbels um den Auftrieb zu stoppen. Sonst müsste das kleine Kügelchen ja so viel Auftrieb haben, um Schnur von der Rolle zu ziehen, und das ist dann doch zu viel verlangt. Natürlich solltest Du nach dem Auswerfen und absinken lassen der Montage vorsichtig Schnur einholen, bis Du merkst, dass der Wirbel am Blei angekommen ist. Dann Bissanzeiger einhängen und der Köder bleibt auf seiner Tiefe.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sonstwer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Zitat Michael_05er:
Hi,
auch wenn ich Dir recht gebe, dass man den ein oder anderen Biss übersehen kann, wäre es mir neu, dass es verboten wäre. Da gibt es vielleicht verschiedene Regelungen, je nachdem, wo man fischt. Mir ist aber auf meinen Angelscheinen (Rhein in Rheinland-Pfalz und Hessen) kein entsprechender Text aufgefallen. Hast Du das irgendwie schriftlich? Sorry, aber bei solchen Themen spuken so viel Gerüchte, Meinungen und "Ausbilder-meines-Kumpels-sein-Schwager"-Aussagen im Board, dass ich da skeptisch bin. Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen.


Ja, das habe ich schriftlich.
Ich treibe mich hier in Berlin und Brandenburg herum und für die hiesigen Gewässer steht es in der Gewässerordnung, die man hier auch immer zu den sonstigen Papieren mitführen muß. |uhoh:
Da du aber andere Gewässer unsicher machst, weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob es bei euch genauso gehandhabt wird.
Für den Zweifelsfall kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, mal bei dem für euch zuständigen Gewässeramt eine mailanfrage zu machen. In der Regel antworten die schnell und umfassend.
Jedes Bundesland hat schließlich seine eigenen Jagd- und Fischereigesetze. Sogas Berlin hat ein eigenes und das weicht stellenweise stark vom Brandenburger ab. Speziell bei Schonzeiten und -massen. #d


----------



## sonstwer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Mir fällt grade zum Thema Styroporkügelchen noch ne Kleinigkeit ein. Klar Verpackungsschaum bröselt auseinander. Aber es gibt bei der Wärmedämmung von Hausfassaden noch ein Blaues Styropor, das nicht aus kleinen Kugeln zusammengebacken ist, sondern in einem Stück geschäumt ist. Wenn ihr mal eine entsprechende Baustelle bemerkt, schaut doch einfach mal nach; daraus läßt sich jeder Schwimmkörper selbst schnitzen. Und Reste kann man da immer abgraben. Außerdem gibts in Verpackungen ja immer mal PVC-Schaum (besonders bei Elektonik). Den kann man in jede beliebige Form zuschneiden, auch in Steifen, die man dem Fisch einfach ins Maul schiebt. Da bröselt gar nichts! Alles kostenlose Alternativen.
Viel Spaß beim schnitzen!

frank


----------



## Michael_05er (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ich kenne das Zeug, das Du wahrscheinlich meinst als "Styrodur", das kann man tatsächlich ganz gut bearbeiten. Nur auf Druck reagiert es nicht elastisch, da muss man vorsichtig sein.

Ich habe zwar aktuell meine Papiere nicht dabei, habe sie aber schon recht genau studiert. Ich weiß, dass ich in Hessen mit zwei Ruten (zu je einer Anbissstelle), "*davon* aber höchstens eine auf Raubfisch" angeln darf. Das wäre aber doof formuliert, wenn ich mit der Raubfischruten nicht spinnen dürfte bzw. keine zweite Nicht-Raubfischrute auslegen dürfte. In Rheinland-Pfalz habe ich gar keinen entsprechenden Text gefunden. Dafür gibt es hier die tolle Frühjahrsschonzeit, in der Spinnfischen ganz verboten ist (bis 31.05. - Tschüß Hecht-Saisonstart!). Das ganze habe ich auf den entsprechenden Gewässerscheinen gefunden, da sollte es ja draufstehen. Das berühmte Kleingedruckte ist halt überall anders, und da kann man sich auf nix verlassen.

Auch wenn das arg Off-Topic wird frage ich mich, warum die das verbieten bei Euch. Klar kann man sich beim Spinnfischen nicht auf die zweite Posenrute konzentrieren, aber wir sind doch nicht beim Autofahren, oder bekommt ein Angler, der mit Rute in der Hand und Hndy am Ohr erwischt wird, auch ein Bußgeld aufgebrummt? Und die 0-Promille-Grenze für Angler wäre was feines, existiert aber auch nicht...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sonstwer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Liegt wahrscheinlich am Tierschutz, der bei uns in der Berliner Verfassung verankert ist. Damit der Fisch an der Posenrute nicht zu lange an der Strippe hängt und Stress hat.
Klar, hat mit dem richtigen Anhieb nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber ich denke daß es für den guten Squad sicherlich sinnvoll ist, sich bei seinen Montagevorstellungen auch Gedanken über die lokale Gesetzeslage zu machen. Wenn etwas verboten ist, kann das ganz schnell ins Auge gehen.
Und das Problem "wie mach ich das jetzt?" hätte sich dann eh erledigt, wenns verboten wäre.

Gruß,
frank


----------



## Squad_13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Wie fixiere ich dann den schaumstoff (mein vater hat so einen wärmedämmubgsschaum) dass dieser nicht zu nah oder zu weit vom haken wegrutscht? Ich will den Schaumstoff einfach auf die Leine ziehen und kutz vorm haken fixieren.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Versuch mal, ihn vorsichtig mit einer Nadel oder Ködernadel aufs Vorfach zu ziehen. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die dann halten, da der Stoff nicht flexibel ist. Wenn Du also mit der Nadel ein Loch machst, bleibt das bei dem Durchmesser. Styropor oder Kork kann da flexibler sein, dann sitzt das fester auf der Schnur. Vielleicht kannst Du mit einem Stück Zahnstocher wie eine einfache Korkpose das Ding auf der Schnur fixieren? Bevor Du jetzt große Apparaturen mit diversen Stopperknoten bastelst, versuch als Vergleich mal die "fertigen" Auftriebskörper, die kosten ja auch fast nix. Basteltrieb schön und gut, aber bei Pfennigartikeln hört es auch irgendwann auf...
Gruß,
Michael

Edit: Schau mal da, schnell ergoogelt: http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/ad...ba45c5b31d9edf108f7c373aa&keywords=pilotposen


----------



## Squad_13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ok werde mal das mit dem zahnstocher probieren. Mein vater macht wärmedämmungen von daher haben wir genug von styrodur. Wie lang sollte das vorfach für die tiroler hölzl montage sein?


----------



## Bassattack (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Hallo Squad|wavey: ,ich Persönlich zieh den schaumstoff oder Styro mit der nadel von der eine Seite auf ,und stech seitrecht wieder aus somit bremst der Schaumstoff und verutscht nicht ,zum vorfach rate ich dir mindestens 40cm-max 60cm somit Angelst du Viel aktiver als direkt nach dem Tirolerholz ,du musst ja bedenken in fremden gewesser wo du Persönlich noch nicht Viel erfahrung hast werden die Fische sehr vorsichtig sein.Denke ich mal ,bei mir ist es immer so wenn ich in neue Gewässer Angeln gehe brauch ich schon zwei Tage bis ich zum entsprechenden erfolg komme ,du musst dich immer das Gewässer anpassen ,ich persönlich Angel wenig mit üblichen Lauf-Grundblei,weill frühers wahr ich öfters Angeln ,|uhoh:komischer weisse biss bei mir nie was, oft wahren Tage lang die Ruten ohne bisserfolg ,kein wunder der Grund wahr sehr schlamig mein normales Lauf-Grundblei versunk im schlamm samt Köder #d natürlich dann dachte ich mir mach mal ein Tirolerholz drann und schon hat es funktioniert,ich Angel nur noch auf Grund mit Tirolerholz bei jeder situation ob auf Zander mit K¨fi oder mit Wurm ,Maden,Mais ,etc.

Ich hoffe du wirst dein vielversprechenden erfolg haben #6

PS: SORRY FOR MY BAD GERMANY 
ESPAÑA POR SIEMPRE
Gruss Mario.


----------



## Squad_13 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Okay jetzt ist wirklich ALLES klar      Ich mache mir jetzt eine Grundmontage mit Tiroler holz und Posenmontage.  Habe vor ein anfutter aus paniermehl, vanillearoma,zimt und mais herzustellen dann ein ball daraus machen und rein damit. Die maden vorher auch in zimt einlegen.     EDIT: Doch noch eine frage^^. Wenn ich jetzt meine Spinnermontage mit sbiro aufgebaut habe und ich jetzt doch lieber auf grundmontage umstellen will, wie bekomme ich es dann hin, nicht wieder alles durchschneiden zu müssen und alles wieder von vorne zu montieren? Andersrum natürlich auch?! Sonst müsste ich jedes mal wieder die knoten binden perlen anbringen , tiroler neu aufziehen etc....


----------



## Squad_13 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

EDIT: Doch noch eine frage^^. Wenn ich jetzt meine Spinnermontage mit sbiro aufgebaut habe und ich jetzt doch lieber auf grundmontage umstellen will, wie bekomme ich es dann hin, nicht wieder alles durchschneiden zu müssen und alles wieder von vorne zu montieren? Andersrum natürlich auch?! Sonst müsste ich jedes mal wieder die knoten binden perlen anbringen , tiroler neu aufziehen etc.... Hab mjr gedacht
Mach ich eine schlaufe mit der hauptschnur und hänge dann einen doppelkarabiner (karabiner-wirbel-karabiner) hin und hänge dann das vorfach hin


----------



## Michael_05er (13. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> EDIT: Doch noch eine frage^^. Wenn ich jetzt meine Spinnermontage mit sbiro aufgebaut habe und ich jetzt doch lieber auf grundmontage umstellen will, wie bekomme ich es dann hin, nicht wieder alles durchschneiden zu müssen und alles wieder von vorne zu montieren? Andersrum natürlich auch?! Sonst müsste ich jedes mal wieder die knoten binden perlen anbringen , tiroler neu aufziehen etc.... Hab mjr gedacht
> Mach ich eine schlaufe mit der hauptschnur und hänge dann einen doppelkarabiner (karabiner-wirbel-karabiner) hin und hänge dann das vorfach hin


Den letzten Absatz verstehe ich nicht so ganz...

Ich würde da nicht groß basteln, sondern komplett ummontieren. Eigentlich solltest Du beim Spinnfischen am besten eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen, beim Grundangeln eine monofile. Selbst ein Wechsel der Schnurspule oder Rolle dauert ja nicht Stunden. Ansonsten kann man ja recht flott die Schnur durchschneiden, ein paar Sachen auffädeln (Hölzl, schlauch, Perle) und einen Wirbel dranknoten. Das dauert keine 2 Minuten, und so oft wirst Du ja nicht wechseln. Und versuch das Spinnfischen erst einmal ohne den Sbirolino, oft stehen die Fische gar nicht so weit draußen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Squad_13 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ok danke euch alle für die Hilfe 
Mein Hölzl und mein rutenständer sind heute angekommen und hab die montage schon fertig gebaut!!
Jetzt kann nichts mehr schief laufen :l

Dankeeee :l


----------



## lorenz1980 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst Du einen kleinen Schnurclip anbringen wie stroffel vorgeschlagen hat (zur Not Gummiband um die Rute machen und eine kleine Schnurschlaufe drunterstecken, die der Fisch rausziehen kann, der Wind aber nicht).



Ich lese das immer wieder, kann es mir beim besten Willen aber nicht vorstellen  Die einen schreiben, das Gummi kommt auf den Griff, die anderen vor den ersten Ring... Mal ist von einem Streichholz die Rede, mal nicht...

Ich gehe nun mal von folgendem aus: zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring wird das Gummi aufgezogen bzw. drumgeknotet... Und das liegt nun wirklich eng auf dem Blank oder eher locker?







Geht das in die richtige Richtung oder nicht (Rollenbügel denken wir uns mal dazu :-D): Schnur hängt von der Rolle und die Schlauf zeigt Richtung Bügel... Der Fisch kann die Schnur langsam aus dem Gummi und dann von der Rolle ziehen...

Oder zeigt die Schlauf doch Richtung Rutenspitze... Und sollte die Schnur halbwegs straff vom Bügel zum Gummi zeigen (wobei die Schnur ja oft dazu neigt, abzurollen bzw. von der Rolle zu springen).

Fragen über Fragen und ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen!


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Ich würds so lassen, gegen das Runterspringen der Schnur hilft ein Steinchen auf den Spulenkopf legen.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

moin


ich würd den gummi über die rolle setzen.

MfG


----------



## nerfling (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wird dir bei der zur Prüfung gehörenden Schulung beigebracht, daß man beim Spinnfischen keine weitere Rute auslegen darf. Wenn die Gesetze in Italien das aber erlauben, hast du schonmal daran gedacht, deine Posenrute irgendwo zu befestigen?
> Bis du deinen Spinner eingeholt hast, könnte es gut sein, daß deine Pose schon wieder ruhig und friedlich an der Oberfläche dümpelt; natürlich ohne köder dran.
> ...


Stimme Frank zu.#6

Bei uns ( Du, Sechs Seen Platte ) ist es so geregelt: 
Beim Spinnfischen / Fliegenfischen nur EINE Rute erlaubt. 
Finde ich gut so. Beim Spinnen z.B. kannst Du nicht mal eben Pause machen um an der Posenrute ( oder Grundangel ) den Anhieb zu setzen sonst ist Dein Spinner teil der Unterwasser-botanik, sprich ein Hänger.:r

Gruß nerfling


----------



## Squad_13 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Beim Schnurclip ist der Bügel auf oder? Also schnurclip dann steinchen auf die Rolle und ü-ei bissanzeiger drauf?!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

bei ner posenmontage einfach rolle zu und bremse normal einstelle
ab und zu mal auf die pose gucken und gut ist


----------



## Squad_13 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Richtiger Anhieb!!*

Und wenn ich dann eine Grund- und eine posenmontage gleichzeitig drausen hab?

Hab ja beider Posenmontage die pose und bei der Grundmontage das ü-ei als bissanzeiger.

Was bringt dann der Schnurclip wenn rolle und bremse zu sind?


----------

